# installing exterior prehung door, drywall first?



## mayhem69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, i am building a mud room in my garage that is replacing an old wood landing going into my house. Since i am a noob i have a silly question. 
I have the bigger landing built and the long side wall framed out. I just picked up an exterior prehung door today from Lowes. I am going to frame out the door side wall tomorrow.
My question is do i hang the drywall before i hang the prehung door? Or hang the door first and then drywall? Does it matter? i just dont know


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hang the door then the drywall.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

it easier to hang the board first then door but it can be done either way


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you drywall a room with a missing ext. door? 
No differant then having the sheetrockers show up before the windows and doors are installed when building a new house. Not a good thing.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, the thing with a prehung is the trim is already nailed to the jamb so hang the drywall first and then hang the prehung. otherwise you have to remove the trim from around the pre hung door jamb and install the door into the rough opening and then come back later after the drywall is up and put the trim back on. It is most likely a split jamb pre hung so be sure and add plenty of shims between the backside of the jamb and the rough opening framing...

edit, I just saw that it is an exterior pre hung. That can be installed before the drywall because it mounts to the exterior of the structure...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's an exterier door, not an interier, so there's is not going to be any trim on the inside.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Augh, I hate to do this but .... I gotta agree with Joe. Yikes!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's next, cat juggling? LOL 
Sorry that's from an old Steve Martin move.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its an exterior door.. it doesnt matter.. just hang the door and do the drywall whenever.. just make sure the drywall is up when you go to install the interior trim, if the door needs furring strips for the casing to go on your gonna need the drywall to get the correct depth


----------

